# Long time lurker first time poster here



## dieselfan1 (Sep 14, 2013)

I got a layout in my garage 20'x18' L shape around the walls w/duckunder for continuous running and railfanning. No Industries or towns, all scenery. I run modern era heavy freight and Amtrak or 1940's passenger trains featuing The Empire Builder and The California Zephyr. Most of the basic scenery is done but still need a lot of trees and finish ballasting the Kato unitrack. Heres a few pics......


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting. you do great work. Where in MN are you?


----------



## dieselfan1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Southern said:


> Thanks for posting. you do great work. Where in MN are you?


Rogers, 20 miles NW of Minneapolis.
Heres a couple more pics.....


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

My wife is from White Bear Lake. I am modeling the station form there.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

what are you using to make the water???

nice work.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site, long time lurker. 

Looks great. :smilie_daumenpos:
I love the lonnnnnnng trains. :thumbsup:

Water looks nice too, the rock mountain too, it all looks good.
Keep on updating.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

After uploading the pictures, you can click on the paperclip icon on the full reply window toolbar and insert the pictures directly into the post. I did the first one for you, try it.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

OK, we got the hook in dieselfan1. Now lets real him in! I want to see more of his work.


----------



## dieselfan1 (Sep 14, 2013)

wingnut163 said:


> what are you using to make the water???
> 
> nice work.


Envirotex lite. This is only the first pour. I want to do another layer.


----------



## dieselfan1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Southern said:


> OK, we got the hook in dieselfan1. Now lets real him in! I want to see more of his work.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s_bCjbHlaU


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

That's a real nice layout you have


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Love your Amtrak!
I have a 14 car Phase II consist on my 10'X10" layout that runs around the perimeter with a 5' Moffat Tunnel in the middle.
And (I can hardly wait!) I'll be boarding the California Zephyr in Chicago on Sept. 24th for a trip to Salt Lake City.
Dining/Observation cars, here I come!!
Bob


----------



## robyn2839 (Aug 19, 2013)

Beautiful layout,you should be proud ,it looks so life-like especially the mountains and water,what did you build the mountains out of ,i am about to start mountain soon on my small layout and i hope they turn out half as good as yours....................bob


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

nice layout.
can't beat envirotex except $$$.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This ones nice too. :smilie_daumenpos:

Though I think you could use a few more passenger cars on both of them. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## dieselfan1 (Sep 14, 2013)

cole226 said:


> nice layout.
> can't beat envirotex except $$$.


You can get it for 50% off at Joann fabrics . Just print your own coupon before you go. Google joann fabrics.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

dieselfan1 said:


> You can get it for 50% off at Joann fabrics . Just print your own coupon before you go. Google joann fabrics.


yeah, that's exactly what i do, or a.c.moore sometimes


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Great Mountains!


----------



## WaltP (Jan 21, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> After uploading the pictures, you can click on the paperclip icon on the full reply window toolbar and insert the pictures directly into the post. I did the first one for you, try it.


But when people do that, the pix are so large you have too much sideways scrolling. At least with a link the pic is sized for the screen and leaves the text readable.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Walt, what folks are "supposed" to do is size the pictures before uploading them. I could crank the forum limits down to enforce that, but it does make it a PITA to upload pictures at times.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

WaltP said:


> But when people do that, the pix are so large you have too much sideways scrolling. At least with a link the pic is sized for the screen and leaves the text readable.


Just hold the control key and hit the minus, then you don't have to scroll.
Then control and the + key will bring it back to your size for reading.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can also hold the control and use the mouse wheel to zoom in and out, one less hand in the mix, you don't have to let go of the mouse.


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

Very nice. I love how you did the rock faces.


----------



## dieselfan1 (Sep 14, 2013)

*The Empire Builder*







rolling along the mountainside......


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You can also hold the control and use the mouse wheel to zoom in and out, one less hand in the mix, you don't have to let go of the mouse.


I got a mouse pad. 
It is easier with the pad to hit the key.


----------



## Zippy4 (Sep 25, 2013)

very nice !


----------

